# Deer Feeder Legs



## 8pointsrbetter (Nov 21, 2008)

I am looking for some used 1 1/2" pipe for legs on my deer feeder, if anyone has any they would like to sell please send me a PM. I tried 2" pipe but it is way to heavy. If anyone has any better ideas please let me know.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Just get you a few 10' joints of top rail from a hardware store or a fence company, the fence co will cut to size....WW


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Feeder Legs*

On the lines of WW suggestion, I go to Home Depot and get the corner post for chain link fence. They are heavier gauge than the intermediate posts or top rail. I think I get the 8' length. They are not expensive, $10+- each. Electrical conduit, EMT?, would also work. I pin each leg and put at least 3-4 strands of barb wire from leg to leg. So far no pig or cow damage to the legs or timer. A bull did damage several timers since he was taller and more aggressive than the cows. A goat wire "basket" shaped and wire tied around the bottom of the elevated feeder barrel solved that problem.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

I buy mine new at my local metal shop for less than a $1 a foot. For just around $20, I can get a 21' joint, cut it in 7' lengths and load it in the back of the truck. Comes out cheaper than what you can get at Lowe's or Home Depot. Even cheaper if you have a scrap metal place near by.


----------



## David Burke (Dec 27, 2005)

*Legs*

:walkingsmIf you are in or around the stafford area call Magnum Feeders @ (281) 261 - 0803, ask for Bad Bob... Set of 3 legs Up to 12' reasonable...


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Go to Home Depot and get you some electrical conduit. Lighter than fence rail, cheaper and every bit as strong.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

South Texas Tripods in Spring has feeder legs with a large washer welded on bottom so you can stake it with t-posts or rebar. I think they are $10 each.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Squiggy is correct. Find a local place and get you some 1 1/4 thick walled pipe. Cheap and wont bend. Industrial materials in Galveston has that stuff and I am sure there are other places too.

Charlie


----------

